# Horowitz Transcriptions



## cmudave

Several years ago I remember finding the Horowitz transcriptions of the Danse Macabre as well as his Stars & Stripes Forever. At the time I was too busy working on chamber music to learn anything new, so I did not download/print the music. Now I would really like to play the Danse Macabre but I cannot find it anywhere. I have Liszt's version but really want the Horowitz arrangement.

Does anybody know where I can get this score?


----------



## worov

Is this what you're looking for ?


----------

